# Smoke residue inside......



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

I have just seen this in Ask A Trader thread posted by mistro - 
"My Adria S650SP yr 2007 has a black smoke type residue on the walls inside cupboards, wardrobe,shower and under the oven void. I would like to hear opinions on the reason for this as the French supplier just shrugs shoulders. Maybe diesel smoke?"

It does seem to to be very strange to be so extensive but it could be that when driving there is an under pressure in the in the van and that exhaust is being drawn inside and then finding it's way out through the various apertures in the van body.
I know it sounds a bit(?!) far fetched but I know in our van under certain condition if driving with one of the roof vents slightly open the fire alarm will be activated - indicating that it is detecting ionised gas from the exhaust that is coming into the van


----------

